# Charter fishing pics



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Dec 24, 2016)

Little of what's been going on at work


----------



## FishermanSailor (Dec 24, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Riplukelee (Dec 25, 2016)

Nice haul of fish. Haven't made it out to the wrecks yet.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 25, 2016)

Tough days at the office!
I need a new job...


----------



## Bass105 (Dec 26, 2016)

I wish "that" was going on at my job.  Guess I am in the wrong line of work.  Nice catches.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2016)

Awesome, awesome, awesome! Very cool trip!


----------



## SGACOUNTRYBOY (Dec 26, 2016)

Wow!! Nice day on the water.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Dec 28, 2016)

It's like this everyday mother ocean let's us out.


----------



## Fishdog31024 (Dec 29, 2016)

Jimmy, are you catching any Sheepshead offshore, yet?


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Dec 30, 2016)

Yes. There are sheep in the pics and the one I am holding is a sheep. We rare lying fish inshore for them


----------



## sea trout (Jan 4, 2017)

Great lookin catches!!!! Beautiful colors on the big sheep!!!!!
Are you trying to grow a beard????????!!!!!!!


----------

